# Erstes mal Brandungsangeln geplant, aber welches Equiptment...?



## putsch79 (24. Juni 2019)

Zuallererst ein freundliches "Hallo" in die Runde  

Ich bin insgesamt Neu hier, nicht nur im Forum, sondern generell als Angler habe ich erst kürzlich meinen Schein gemacht.

Nun steht unser Sommerurlaub (Insel Neuwerk) an und da wollen mein Sohn und ich das Brandungsangeln mal ausprobieren. Ein Insulaner erzählte mir, man könne bei Flut normales Brandungsangeln betreiben und bei Ebbe in den Prielen unter anderem auf Aal gehen...  (hoffe mal das das stimmt )

Was ich bisher erworben habe:

- (bei Ebay) 2x Griffin SSA 7000    ( https://www.angel-domaene.de/griffin-ssa-7000--29584.html )
  hier stand im Text  u.a. *Griffin SSA 7000 Raubfischrolle Pilkrolle 10 Kgl
  .... durch dass sich ideale Wurfweiten erzielen lassen.*

- (bei Ebay) 2x Hellmaster Roundbraid Multicolor 
 ( https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-hellmaster-roundbraid-multicolor-geflochtene-schnur-300m-0-25mm--30186.html )

Und dann habe ich verschiedene Vorfächer (All, Plattfische), Meeresblinker, Gewichte(100-250g), Wurmnadel.
Ich wollte für mich eine DAM Brandungsangel kaufen (3,90m oder 4,20m) und für meinen 11 Jährigen eine 3m Pilkrute (die er als Brandungsrute dann nimmt) weil ich nicht glaube das er die 4m geworfen bekommt.
- Ist diese Überlegung Unsinn oder mit etwas Fangerfolg so machbar?
- Was brauchen wir dort sonst noch, z.B. falls die Vorfächer alle gerissen sein sollten?

Darüber hinaus habe ich
- 1 Karpfen-Angel
- Spinnrute ca. 3,0m (bin mir gerade unsicher wie lang genau) mit 6-20g WG
- DAM Shorty Spin 1,55m mit 10-45g Wurfgewicht
Sollte ich diese mitnehmen oder wg. Salzwasser besser nicht ()?

Bisher waren unsere Angel-Erfolge eher ernüchternd, um so wichtiger wäre es, im Urlaub endlich mal Glück zu haben... gerade für meinen Sohn.

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für eure Tipps.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2019)

Hi, ich kenne das Revier zwar nicht, aber deine Überlegungen sind nicht völlig verkehrt. Ich würde die Meeresblinbker und die Pilkrute weglassen und deinen Sohn die Karpfenrute nehmen lassen. Die Gewichte müsste man anpassen und evtl. Krallenbleie nehmen. Ich kann dir die Mitchel Avocet empfehlen, die ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis hat. Weiterhin sind die Angelgeschäfte vor Ort einen Besuch wert, weil du dich dort mit Informationen und passenden Kleinteilen ausstatten kannst.


----------



## Michael.S (24. Juni 2019)

Wenn man nur mal Kurz Brandungsangeln will mus es nicht unbedingt eine spezielle Brandungsrute sein , ich wohne zwar direkt an der Küste aber Brandungsangel kommt bei mir selten vor , ich nehme dazu meine ältesten Ruten ,die sollten aber schon 150 gramm Wurfgewicht vertragen können , bei den Rollen ist es das gleiche , nach dem Angeln gründlich reinigen wegen dem Salzwasser , weit werfen braucht man eigentlich auch nicht , die Fische stehen meist direkt an den Steinpackungen des Ufers


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. Juni 2019)

Moin Putsch!

Ich würde die 4,20er Rute nehmen. Denn wenn ihr erfolgreich seid, wird es dich packen und du wirst die Rute auch woanders mal werfen, wo die Fische eventuell nicht so dicht an der Packung/dem Ufer stehen.

Zudem solltest du ca. 8-10 Meter monofile 0.50er Schnur mit z.B. einem verbesserten Albrightknoten (http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/alb_verb.htm) als Schlagschnur vorknoten, falls du die 200-250g Blei mal voll durchziehen möchtest, deine geflochtene wird es dir danken.

Du solltest jetzt im Sommer auch Rutenhalter haben die es erlauben, die Ruten möglichst aufrecht aufzustellen. So kannst du bei auflandigem Wind besser über das Kraut am Ufer hinweg fischen.

Bei den Bleien solltest du darauf achten, dass du sowohl Torpedo- als auch Noppen-/Krallenbleie hast. Torpedobleie rollen bei Drift über den Grund und können so die Platten suchen, wogegen man Noppenbleie am besten auf sichtbare Sandbänke in der Nähe von Kraut schmeisst und sie dort auch bleiben sollen, da einige Fische am Rand der Krautfelder stehen, bzw. dort entlang schwimmen.

Da du oben deine Wurmnadel angeführt hast, werdet ihr wohl mit Wattwürmern losziehen. Jetzt im Sommer sollte man alle 15-20 Minuten die Vorfächer kontrollieren, da sonst die Krebse schneller an den Watties sind als die Fische.

Zudem würde ich nach meinen Erfahrungen an der Ostsee erst zur Dämmerung hin losziehen, aber sich vorher im Hellen die Lage der Sandbänke und Krautfelder einprägen. Eventuell mal ein paar trockene Würfe machen um zu testen, wieviel Kraft es braucht um die Punkte zu treffen.
Im Dunkeln auch die Kopflampe und die Knicklichter nicht vergessen. Als Knicklichthalter bloß nicht die billigen aus Plastik nehmen. Dann ist es schon besser immer 2 Plastikschläuche aus den Knicklichttütchen mit Sportlertape an die Rutenspitze zu kleben.

Stühle nicht vergessen, so ne Brandungssession kann schon mal lange dauern.

Zum Thema Vorfächer und reißen: ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert. Ich musste bisher nur Fische abschneiden, die bis in den Magen geschluckt hatten und man nicht mehr an den Haken kam.

Und wie Michael schon sagte, alles nach dem Angeln gründlich unter der Dusche abspülen!

Petri Heil


----------



## putsch79 (27. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe .

@punkarpfen
Danke für den Tipp mit der Karpfenrute.
Zu den Gewichten: rund um der Insel Neuwerk ist Wattenmeer also keine Steine oder so, darum dachte ich bis 150g Noppenbleie und ab 150g ein paar Krallenbleie (preislich ja ein Unterschied)

@Brandungsbrecher
- Habe ich es so richtig verstanden, wird die 0,50er Monofile an die 0,25er geflochtene geknotet und dann an der 0,50er Vorfach bzw. die Hakenmontage? Benötige ich immer eine Schlagschnur oder nur bei Gewichten über 200g.? Welche Aufgabe hat so eine Schlagschnur?
- Welche Gewichte sollten die Torpedobleie haben, auch gemischt von 100- 200g oder auch weniger?
- zum reinigen noch eine Frage .. die Ruten können das sicher ab, einmal "geduscht" zu werden, aber wie reinige ich die Rollen? kann ich die getrost auch unter fließendem Wasser abspülen? Dachte das wäre weder für Schnur, noch für Kugellager ok ?!
- Stuhl wird schwierig, reisen mit Wattwagenkutschen an, da ist Gepäck begrenzt. Daher eine Frage zum Rutenhalter: So ein richtiges Dreibein-Gestell bekomme ich platzmäßig nicht mit, taugen und funktionieren diese Teleskop-Erdspieße? Wenn ja, habt Ihr da evt. einen Kauf-Tipp?

Habt Ihr evt. noch eine einfache, gute und verständliche Anleitung für (einfache) selbstgebaute Montagen? Hatte einige Seiten und Videos im Netz gefunden, aber da braucht man fast immer irgendwelche Materialien, von denen ich noch nie gehört habe und die sind immer sonst wie aufwendig...

Vielen Dank nochmal und ein fröhliches Schwitzen ( ..bei diesen Temperaturen im Moment.. )


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Juni 2019)

Moin Putsch,

jo, hast du richtig verstanden mit der .50er. Ans Ende noch einen Wirbel/Karabiner und da wird das Vorfach eingehängt. Das Vorfach hat i.d.R auch einen Karabiner an (mindestens) einem Ende, dort wird dann das Blei eingehängt.
Die Aufgabe einer Schlagschnur ist es, den Druck beim Auswerfen abzufangen, der sonst den Knoten an der geflochtenen Schnur alleine belasten würde, was zu Abrissen beim Werfen führen kann. Zudem agiert sie als Scheuerschutz falls du scharfkantige Steine oder Muschelbänke oder Ähnliches hast, was eine geflochtene absolut nicht mag.
Das Thema wird hier ganz gut erklärt: https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/angelgeraet/angeln-mit-schlagschnur

Das Gewicht der Bleie hängt eigentlich von 2 Faktoren ab:
- wie weit willst du werfen/musst du werfen, um an den Fisch zu kommen
- wie stark ist die Drift
Meine leichtesten Gewichte sind bei 80g, die nimmt dann meist mein Kumpel mit der Karpfenrute 
Also eine kleine Auswahl an Formen von 80g und 200g habe ich immer dabei. Auf Zwischenwerte verzichte ich meist, man muss ja mit 200g nicht automatisch voll durchziehen 

Das Abspülen dient dazu, das Salz vom Gerät zu bekommen, welches sonst die Korrosion fördert. Wenn du nur Spritzwasser an den Rollen hast, kann man das Gehäuse auch mit nem feuchten Tuch abwischen, aber die Spule/Schnur sollte man ruhig unter fliessend Wasser halten. Natürlich dabei nicht das Rollenfett ausspülen.

Kein Stuhl? Hmm, dann nimm große Müllbeutel, dann kann man sich auch mal auf den nassen Boden setzen 

Teleskop Erdspiesse sind für eine Brandungsrute eigentlich zu kurz. Ich empfehle mindestens sowas hier: https://shop.baltic-heiligenhafen.d...-rutenhalter-metall-eloxiert-laenge-80cm.html

Das Basteln der Vorfächer kann man bei den Preisen auch lassen: https://shop.baltic-heiligenhafen.d...rder_name=automatic_201512090810_2255&start=0
(Das für €0,99 auf Seite 1 unten in der Mitte hat mir schon zig Schollen gebracht)
Das lohnt sich meines Erachtens erst, wenn man oft am selben Platz ist und dieser spezielle Anforderungen hat.
Eine kleine Auswahl wäre je 1-2 Vorfächer mit:
- Auftriebsperlen
- fluoreszierend
- was Auffälliges
- was Schlichtes

Einen kühlen Donnerstag wünsche ich dir


----------



## Maxthecat (27. Juni 2019)

Moin !
Dein Ruten und auch Rollen kannst getrost unter kalten Wasser in der Dusche abspülen . Bleie ob mit oder ohne Krallen ab ca. 160 -200 gr. wegen der teils starken Strömungin der Nordsee . Bei geflochtener Hauptschnur nimmt man immer Schlagschnur in etwa 3-4 Längen der Brandungsrute ,weil die geflochtene keine bzw. kaum Dehnung hat und die Fische oft ausschlitzen. Zu den einfachen Vorfächern selber machen , kaufe dir besser so ein 10 er Pack fertige Brandungvorfächer bei ebay https://www.ebay.de/itm/10x-Brandun...963413?hash=item2606fc6c95:g:HBkAAOSwPhdVHlDP   . Selber welche binden kostet erstmal bisschen mehr wegen ganzen Material dazu.

Brandungsrutenhalter würde ich so ein Brandungsdreibein kaufen , ist zusammen geschoben nur ca. 1 m Lang in der Tranporttasche . Die anderen einzel Brandungrutenhalter sind manchmal noch etwas Länger ,aber 1 für Sohnemann solltes auch nehmen, passt noch mit in die Tasche . Solche Teleskop Rutenhalter zum Süßwasserangeln kannst dort an der Nordsee vergessen , die halten nicht gut im Sand oder zwischen den Steinen !
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brandungsdr...723562?hash=item25e7dbad2a:g:6vkAAOSwYxBaTCc1

Zu den Ruten von Mitchell Avocent 4,20 m kann ich auch nur gutes sagen ,die habe ich mir auch nach den dicken Teilen gekauft . Schön schlanker Blank und sind leicht , gehen bis 250 gr. WG ! Die gut sichtbare Spitze zeigt auch die Bisse gut an .Hier bekommst die auch :  https://www.ebay.de/itm/Mitchell-Av...ngs-Rute-Rod-4-20M-100-250G-Sha-/382056254665   .
Lohnt sich wenn du öfters mal zu Brandungsangel fährst auf jeden Fall und die anderen Brandungruten von D A M usw.  liegen auch in dem Bereich vom Preis . Bei den Mitchell Ruten hast aber absulut die bessere Ruten in der Hand ! Die waren mal richtig Teuer zu Anfang der Einführung 200 € Stück .

PS: Vor allem haben die Mitchell Ruten Verbindungszapfen und werden nicht wie üblich bei den anderen Brandungsruten ineinander gesteckt . Die saugen sich immer gerne sehr Fest und sind oft schwer zu Trennen nach dem Brandungsangeln . Deswegen hatte ich mich letztes Jahr auch zum Kauf der Mitchell Avocent Surf 4,20 m entschieden !  Habe mir denn von Jenzi so eine Dose Graphit Wachs für 4,95 € gekauft. Das schützt die Zapfen vor Abnutzung und die Teile lösen sich noch besser noch dem Angeln . Kann man auch für alle anderen gezapften Ruten verwenden .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juli 2019)

@putsch79 
Ich hoffe, du schreibst auch deine Erfahrungen hier rein ;-)


----------



## putsch79 (4. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank nochmal .. ich habe nun so ziehmlich alles beisammen was ich benötige. Brandungsrute für mich 3,3m Karpfenrute für meinen Sohn (3,0 LBS = ca. 80g)
Rutenhalter von Cormoran hab ich bestellt....  Bin auch zufrieden, bis auf diese Rollen... Im Örtlichen Anglerladen meinten Sie die kann man da gar nicht brauchen, und empfahlen mir einige 100,00 + Brandungsrollen. Nach hin & her meinten Sie dann für ca. 80,- eine Okuma Ceymar CXT-65...
eben in der Mittagspause habe ich darüber gelesen das es wohl gar keine Brandungsrolle ist.. ?! Was meint Ihr dazu oder welche Rolle sollte ich nehmen?!
((diese hier habe ich ja bereits 2x... 


putsch79 schrieb:


> (bei Ebay) 2x Griffin SSA 7000 ( https://www.angel-domaene.de/griffin-ssa-7000--29584.html )


  )

LG, Putsch


----------



## putsch79 (4. Juli 2019)

Das hab ich vergessen, meine Info-Quellen aus der Mittagspause... 
https://www.amazon.de/Okuma-Ceymar-CXT-65-Rolle-Schnurfassung/dp/B01MU9HOER
https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...xt-65-rolle-340m-0-35mm-schnurfassung/a-9491/


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Juli 2019)

Hi, deine Rollen gehen für die ersten Versuche. Die sind nicht perfekt, aber zunächst brauchbar. Brandungsrollen gehen bei etwa 60 Euro los (Ryobi Proskyer, Shimano Beastmaster 10000XB ...)


----------



## Michael.S (4. Juli 2019)

Schnurfassung ist auf alle Fälle ausreichend


----------



## degl (5. Juli 2019)

Hi,

meine Erfahrungen habe ich alle an der Ostsee gemacht, doch weis ich, das die Nordsee auf alle Fälle deutlich mehr Salzgehalt hat und daher kann ich dir getrost die Okuma empfehlen, da die sehr gut mit Salzwasser zurecht kommt und genügen Schnurfassungsvermögen besitzt sie auch.

Du mußt dich darauf einstellen, dem Wasser hinterher zulaufen, oder wieder zurück zu laufen, wenn die Flut kommt......daher nimm sowenig wie möglich mit ans Wasser.

Vermutlich wirst du dort auch keine Probleme mit der Köderbeschaffung haben, einfach bei Ebbe nach wattwürmer graben, oder mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher in den Prielen nach Krabben fischen

In den Prielen kannst du neben Aalen auch mit Plattfischen rechnen......

Viel Spass auf Neuwerk und wenig "Touris"........

gruß degl


----------



## Michael.S (5. Juli 2019)

Vor dem Wasser wegzulaufen kann aber auch gefährlich werden , in diesem Jahr weis ich von 3 Fällen wo die Leute plötzlich vom Wasser umringt waren , die musten gerettet werden , von Cuxhaven nach Neuwerk gibt es einen abgesteckten Wanderweg , den sollte man auch nicht verlassen , nebenbei kann man auch nach Bernstein ausschau halten , aber vorsicht das ähnelt sehr stark Posphor aus dem letzten Krieg was dort leider auch noch immer angespült wird , steckt man das in die Tasche steht man ruckzuck in Flammen


----------



## putsch79 (8. Juli 2019)

degl schrieb:


> oder mit einem feinmaschigen Kescher in den Prielen nach Krabben fischen


Das klingt gut, aber... was macht man dann mit der Krappe?  Aufbrechen und Stückeweise an den Haken ?!




Michael.S schrieb:


> Vor dem Wasser wegzulaufen kann aber auch gefährlich werden , in diesem Jahr weis ich von 3 Fällen wo die Leute plötzlich vom Wasser umringt waren , die musten gerettet werden ,


Vielen Dank, davon habe ich in den Nachrichten auch gehört. (Ich bin anfang April allein nach Neuwerk gewandert.) Das würden meine beiden Kinder gar nicht schaffen und wäre auch zu gefährlich.. wir werden dort nur an Priele gehen und bei Flut von der Insel aus unser Glück versuchen.
Auf Bernstein hoffe ich, habe noch nie welches gefunden


----------



## degl (8. Juli 2019)

Komplett auf den Haken und ich meine die Garnelen, aus denen die leggeren Krabbenbrötchen gemacht werden

gruß degl


----------



## hans albers (8. Juli 2019)

> und bei Flut von der Insel aus unser Glück versuchen.



yap  ,
am besten  kurz vor höchstand (auflaufend)
anfangen mit dem angeln.
nordsee ist eher schwieriges revier fürs brandungsangeln.
kenne aber jetzt die gegebenheiten speziell auf neuwerk nicht.
ein versuch auf aal mit taui sollte vielleicht auch hinhauen.


schreib mal deine erfahrungen..


(ps. lange ködernadel ist bei wattis von vorteil zum aufziehen)


----------



## Michael.S (8. Juli 2019)

Tauwürmer gehen in der Elbmündung sehr gut und Neuwerk ist ja nicht so weit weg , Wattwürmer graben sehe ich immer viele am Duhner Strand in Cuxhaven aber vielleicht gibt es die ja auch im Neuwerker Watt


----------



## Nemo (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe übrigens als Jungspund mit einer günstigen DAM 2.70m Bootsrute ganz prima Brandungsangeln gemacht und dabei nicht kürzer geworfen als die anderen mit den langen Spezialruten. Aber damals wusste ich ja auch nicht, dass das nicht funktioniert. Das hatte mir keiner gesagt.


----------



## ragbar (9. Juli 2019)

Oh jaaa, das kenn´ ich auch...meine 2.7er Cormoran Pike King aus Glasfiber...ging die ab mit 100gr Pilker als Endblei. Hab ich da Plattfische mit gefangen....


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. August 2019)

@putsch79 

Warst du schon los?


----------



## Fighter666 (1. Juli 2022)

Moin in die Runde!

Ich würde gerne diesen unvollendeten Thread mal aufgreifen und vll zu Ende bringen.
Der Ersteller scheint sich ja nicht mehr geäußert zu haben.

Da mir dieser Thread eine kleine Hilfe war würde ich gerne diesen Faden fortführen.
Uns zieht es jetzt im Sommer ,genauer in drei Wochen für eine Woche auf die Insel.
Genauer gesagt meine Frau ,mir ist die Insel ein wenig zu klein.
Aber das nur am Rande.

Um mir und meinem Sohn dort die Zeit zu vertreiben ,wollte ich ein wenig angeln.
Da ich noch absoluter Anfänger bin habe ich eon bissel gesurft und siehe da , hier bin ich gelandet.

Kurz zu meiner Person:

Ich bin 46 Jahre alt.
Von Beruf Elektriker und passionieter Mukker.
Das Angeln habe ich durch meinen Sohn wiederentdeckt und habe daher vor 4 Monaten meinen Angelschein gemacht.
2-3 erfolgreiche Besuche am "Forellenpuff" habe ich auch schon absolviert.
Und ich habe die etwa 10 Forellen auf diverse Arten zubereitet und mir als vegan lebender Mensch auch schmecken lassen. 

Und ja ich lebe hauptsächlich vegan, aber wenn ich es fange und töte ...esse ich es auch.

So genug Einleitung.

Ich habe eine Angelausrüstung geerbt und habe mir eine "Brandungsrute" gebaut.
Nach bestem wissen und gewissen ;-)

4 Meter lange Rute mit großer Rolle und 30 er geflochtenen Schnur plus 10 Meter 50 er monofile zum Abfangen des Gewichts.
Und ein gekauftes Vorfach.

Falls es noch Tipps und Tricks genen sollte ...bitte her damit.

Ich verspreche auch das ich das Ergebnis mit euch teilen werde.


Gruß aus Niedersachsen 

Fighter666


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2022)

moin ,
auf welche insel geht es denn?
tips gibts ja schon zur genüge hier im faden..
ansonsten gehen immer wattwürmer gut (zb.plattfisch).
kann man zur not auch selber graben (forke von vorteil)

du brauchst dann noch ein paar bleie (150-200 g mit und ohne kralle)
und ein grosser rutenständer wäre auch von vorteil.
ein gekauftes vorfach wird nicht reichen,ich würde da schon 5 oder mehr mitnehmen.


----------



## Waidbruder (1. Juli 2022)

Wie schon einige Vorredner geschrieben haben: Eine Brandungsrute mit entsprechendem Gerät braucht man in der Brandung. Im Bereich der sehr seichten Wattenmeer-Nordseeinseln bzw. den Prilen wird man keine Brandung finden. Ich kenne kein Pril wo die Strömung Bleie von über 100 g erfordert. Ebenso werden die Fische eher klein bleiben, man kann hoffen überhaupt was pfannentaugliches zu erwischen. Von daher ist alles an klassischem Brandungsgeschirr für mich wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2022)

yap, in den prielen würde es auch ne leichtere karpfenrute oder sogar ne aalrute tun.
(gewichte sind entsprechend leichter)
aber ohne inselangabe ist es spekulation.


----------



## Fighter666 (1. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> moin ,
> auf welche insel geht es denn?
> tips gibts ja schon zur genüge hier im faden..
> ansonsten gehen immer wattwürmer gut (zb.plattfisch).
> ...





hans albers schrieb:


> yap, in den prielen würde es auch ne leichtere karpfenrute oder sogar ne aalrute tun.
> (gewichte sind entsprechend leichter)
> aber ohne inselangabe ist es spekulation.





Waidbruder schrieb:


> Wie schon einige Vorredner geschrieben haben: Eine Brandungsrute mit entsprechendem Gerät braucht man in der Brandung. Im Bereich der sehr seichten Wattenmeer-Nordseeinseln bzw. den Prilen wird man keine Brandung finden. Ich kenne kein Pril wo die Strömung Bleie von über 100 g erfordert. Ebenso werden die Fische eher klein bleiben, man kann hoffen überhaupt was pfannentaugliches zu erwischen. Von daher ist alles an klassischem Brandungsgeschirr für mich wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.


Hallo hans albers 

Aller erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Wir fahren in 3 Wochen auf die Insel Neuwerk zum Zelten.
Für eine Brandungsrute hatte ich mich nicht der Brandung wegen entschieden, sondern wegen der Möglichkeit mit hohem Gewicht sehr weit zu werfen und durch die Länge die Schnur in einem möglichst steilem Winkel zu stellen.
Ich hoffe ich drücke mich verständlich aus.
Wie schon gesagt bin ich ein blutiger Anfänger mit rudimentären Vorkenntnissen.


Hallo Waidbruder 

Auch dir ein herzliches Danke für deine Antwort.
Auf der Insel Neuwerk wird es wahrscheinlich keine großen Brandungen geben.
Weshalb ich mich doch für eine Brandungsrute entschieden habe ,habe ich oben schon im Beitrag geschreiben.
Allerdings setze ich nicht ausschließlich auf diese Rute.
Eine Forellenrute , Spinnrute und Kinderrute für mein Sohn werden auch noch dabei sein.
Wie schon beschreiben hatte ich eine große Ausrüstung geerbt und werde mich dort oben auch in den Prielen versuchen.

@ all

Weiss denn jemand wie die Geflogenheiten auf einer Insel sind , was Rutenanzahl, Schonzeit, Mindestmass und eveltuelle vorherige Anmeldung (wg Gebühr) sind ???

Wäre nett wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte.

Schönen Abend 

Gruß Fighter666


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2022)

kenne die gegebenheiten auf neuwerk jetzt nicht genau,
aber ich würde es einfach mit der brandungsrute und wattwurm probieren.
(ständer nicht vergessen ) oder sogar mit tauwurm auf aal.
ne spinnrute könnte man an den prielen benutzen ,
mit schlanken blinkern auf wolfsbarsch (sehr unwarscheinlich)
oder dann auch einen buttlöffel dranhängen in 40 oder 60 g.


----------



## Fighter666 (1. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> kenne die gegebenheiten auf neuwerk jetzt nicht genau,
> aber ich würde es einfach mit der brandungsrute und wattwurm probieren.
> (ständer nicht vergessen ) oder sogar mit tauwurm auf aal.
> ne spinnrute könnte man an den prielen benutzen ,
> ...


nen Ständer hab ich jetzt nicht ,aber da kann man bestimmt was basteln.
Was bitte ist ein Buttlöffel???

Gruß fighter666

Ps.:muss jetzt leider das Laptop zuklappen ...ich habe noch Bandprobe!
Medle mich morgen!!!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juli 2022)

Fighter666 schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein Buttlöffel???


https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/meeresangeln/buttloeffel-montage-zum-plattfischangeln


----------



## hans albers (1. Juli 2022)

gibbet auch fertig montiert zu kaufen...


----------



## ragbar (2. Juli 2022)

Fighter666 schrieb:


> Und ja ich lebe hauptsächlich vegan, aber wenn ich es fange und töte ...esse ich es auch.





Fighter666 schrieb:


> 4 Meter lange Rute mit großer Rolle und 30 er geflochtenen Schnur plus 10 Meter 50 er monofile zum Abfangen des Gewichts.
> Und ein gekauftes Vorfach


30er Geflochtene
Brauchst Du auf der Stationärrolle nicht. Viel zu dick, ne 14er-18er reicht für alle Belange völlig aus. 50er Mono als Schlagschnur dagegen bissl dünn, darf ne 60er oder darüber sein. Ich nutze regelmäßig 70er.
Das muß mind. 1.5mal Rutenlänge lang sein. Daran dein Vorfach einhängen.
Ich würde Dir von einer Geflochtenen für den Anfang abraten(ohne Wertung), nimm ne normale 40er Mono mit der 60er Schlagschnur in der o.g. Länge und Du bist für alles gut gerüstet. 



Fighter666 schrieb:


> nen Ständer hab ich jetzt nicht


Brauch man immer.


Fighter666 schrieb:


> was basteln.


Lohnt (meistens) nicht. Gibt es in den einschlägigen Läden.


			https://www.angeln-shop.de/angelzubehoer/rutenhalter/rutenhalter-ufer/zebco-brandungsrutenhalte


----------



## Fighter666 (2. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> 30er Geflochtene
> Brauchst Du auf der Stationärrolle nicht. Viel zu dick, ne 14er-18er reicht für alle Belange völlig aus. 50er Mono als Schlagschnur dagegen bissl dünn, darf ne 60er oder darüber sein. Ich nutze regelmäßig 70er.
> Das muß mind. 1.5mal Rutenlänge lang sein. Daran dein Vorfach einhängen.
> Ich würde Dir von einer Geflochtenen für den Anfang abraten(ohne Wertung), nimm ne normale 40er Mono mit der 60er Schlagschnur in der o.g. Länge und Du bist für alles gut gerüstet.
> ...


Moin ragbar 

Danke für den Einwand.Werde ich bein nächsten Einkauf berücksichtigen.
Dürfte ich fragen warum es keine "geflochtene" sein sollte???
Die Schlagschnur habe ich etwas mit 2mal Rutenlänge also ca. 8 Meter gewählt.

Zum Thema Ständer....

Es gibt auch ungünstige Situationen ;-)   (kannste mir glauben)

Leider ist die von dir verlinkte Seite "404...."

Danke Fighter666


----------



## Waidbruder (2. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> gibbet auch fertig montiert zu kaufen...


Ostsee ne feine Sache. Aber in der trüben Nordsee und mit Strömung funzen die Dinger meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## hans albers (2. Juli 2022)

Fighter666 schrieb:


> Moin ragbar
> 
> Danke für den Einwand.Werde ich bein nächsten Einkauf berücksichtigen.
> Dürfte ich fragen warum es keine "geflochtene" sein sollte???
> ...


geflochtene ja, aber keine 30 er stärke...
schrieb er ja auch...


----------



## hans albers (2. Juli 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ostsee ne feine Sache. Aber in der trüben Nordsee und mit Strömung funzen die Dinger meines Wissens nach nicht.


bei mir gings (spiekeroog)...


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2022)

Fighter666 schrieb:


> 404


Hier nochmal,günstig und gut





						Brandungsrutenhalter BKS 100
					

Brandungsrutenhalter BKS 100. Unser Designteam hat diesen Rutenhalter zum Brandungsangeln entwickelt. Nur €11.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Geflochtene kannst Du schon nehmen, Deine Entscheidung, aber ich rate zwecks Unkompliziertheit und wegen eventuellen höheren Kosten bei Schnursalat und Abriss bei Geflecht zu normaler 40er Mono. Oder auch Keulenschur als Monofil,wenn man etwas mehr ausgeben will.


----------



## ragbar (3. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> bei mir gings (spiekeroog)...


Oder auch ein kleinerer,aufälliger Pilker mit kurzem Nachläufervorfach und Seitenarm oberhalb als Alternative.


----------



## Fighter666 (3. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Hier nochmal,günstig und gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank … hab ich mir gleich mal geordert!

und zur Schnur… nu ja die ist drauf und ich werde sie auf jeden Fall nutzen ,allerdings beim neuen „beschnUren“ deinen Tipp befolgen.ich habe auch nochmal geschaut ist “nur“ ne 28er mit  30 lb  .
aber auch da werde ich das nächste mal anpassen.

Das mit dem Pilker hab ich glaub ich verstanden und werde es testen!

Noch mal die Frage zu den Regularien auf ner Insel ….Hat da jemand nen Schimmer?
Ich bin da im Netz ein wenig verloren!

Danke … schönen Sonntag 

gruss fighter666


----------



## Michael.S (3. Juli 2022)

Neuwerk wird zu den Küstengewässern gehören , auf Neuwerk wird es sicher auch ein Gemeindebüro geben , da einfach mal Fragen , was du noch tun kannst auf Neuwerk ist Bersteinsammeln es gibt sogar ein Bernsteinmuseum auf Neuwerk , nur nicht mit Phospor verwechseln was mann da auch finden kann also vorher etwas informieren


----------



## hans albers (4. Juli 2022)

kann mich erinnern, nordsee (zb. spiekeroog) inseln waren frei...
wie das im einzugsgebiet der elbe aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber tip mit dem gemeindebüro ist gut.


----------



## Bassey (7. Juli 2022)

Fighter666 schrieb:


> nen Ständer hab ich jetzt nicht





ragbar schrieb:


> Brauch man immer.



Boardferkel Alarm!!!


----------



## Fighter666 (10. Juli 2022)

hans albers schrieb:


> kann mich erinnern, nordsee (zb. spiekeroog) inseln waren frei...
> wie das im einzugsgebiet der elbe aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber tip mit dem gemeindebüro ist gut.


So habe nun mit dem Nationalparkbüro der Insel Neuwerk telefoniert.
Angeln ist dort untersagt ,weil sich die Insel im Nationalpark befindet .

schade …. Die ganze Mühe umsonst.

lg zusammen und danke für die Ratschläge 

fighter666


----------



## Michael.S (13. Juli 2022)

Zumindest im Hafen hätten sie das Angeln ja erlauben können , Alternativ versuche es mal an der Kugelbake auf Wolfsbarsch , da must du allerdings schon bei Sonnenaufgang hinn da sonnst zu viele Urlauber da sind , Brandungsangeln fällt mir die Grodener Bucht ein

+


----------



## Waidbruder (13. Juli 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Zumindest im Hafen hätten sie das Angeln ja erlauben können , Alternativ versuche es mal an der Kugelbake auf Wolfsbarsch , da must du allerdings schon bei Sonnenaufgang hinn da sonnst zu viele Urlauber da sind , Brandungsangeln fällt mir die Grodener Bucht ein
> 
> +


Ich finde das sieht da schon recht interessant aus, aber nur bei ablaufendem Wasser! Man muss nicht direkt an der Kugelbaake angeln, man kann auch am Leitdamm weiter raus gehen, da dünnt es sich dann aus mit den Urlaubern. Auf jeden Fall sollte man gut zu Fuss sein, es liegt da viel Geröll als Befestigung. Ich habe selber dort noch nicht geangelt und kenne die genauen Bedingungen nicht, aber Wölfe wurden definitiv schon gefangen.


----------

